# got to be representing at cmr nationals



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

well heres the pic of the sticker for the trailer and i bought shirts for everybody in the crew.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

**** yes! I dont know what I'd put it on, but I Got to get me one too! haha... 

YOU ROCK :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

**** yeah!


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

awesome :rockn:


----------



## Crew Chief (Mar 1, 2009)

Sweet:agreed:


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

cool:rock-on:


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

that is sweet represent:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I can't wait to see someone's face at CAW!!
:rockn: !!

Too freakin cool!! it's a mimb bog team!!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i am sure a certain group will love that huh.:rockn::aargh4:


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Have any problems putting it on? I tried making it as easy as possible by marking your centers. It should hold up good. I use 6 year Oracal outdoor vinyl....top of the line.

Donna


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Donna I bet that one was pretty easy to weed out huh.....?


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

it was a little windy and i got off my marks a little.so its not perfectly straight but it will bo but i can always do another one.


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Donna I bet that one was pretty easy to weed out huh.....?


 
Definitely! How many have you cussed, wadded up, and thrown in the garbage so far?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I did all mine easily. That tool rocks.
I got them down to about 45 seconds each


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

i havent had to trash any yet. I've only done a few though since I was having to do them w/ my pocket knife. It wasnt too bad but I imagine the tool will make it much easier! I did pull the DOT off of one of them though, and had to line it back up. lol


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Can i get one of these stickers for the back window of my truck without the www. and the .com ?


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> I did all mine easily. That tool rocks.
> I got them down to about 45 seconds each


You're hired!!!!

Donna


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> i havent had to trash any yet. I've only done a few though since I was having to do them w/ my pocket knife. It wasnt too bad but I imagine the tool will make it much easier! I did pull the DOT off of one of them though, and had to line it back up. lol


 
You should be getting it today. I had to stop picking on Steve and forget something of yours.....

Donna


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Jcarp4483 said:


> Can i get one of these stickers for the back window of my truck without the www. and the .com ?


I know I can cut it. But, we'll let Jon and Steve make the call on dropping the www and .com.

Donna


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

I understand. Not trying to diss the website. Just think to put it on my everyday truck it would look good without it. If they decide not it is completely understandable. If not without it do the mimb part big and just kinda shrink down the .com some


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I have not a problem with it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont mind the WWW. taken off but the .com or .net still needs to be there. and yeah you could have it done smaller just long as its there.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks p425 i will talk to donna and see if she can do me up something. We will leave the .net on there. appreciate the reply


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

ROCKS, FO SHO!!:rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Sweet!! How much are these large stickers??


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:

That makes me want to do up my enclosed trailer. The logo that is on the back of the T-Shirts would look awesome.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i think she can do nearly any size vinyl stickers. just gotta email her for custom pricing


----------

